# Tire size (before mounting)



## nix377 (Feb 10, 2009)

I ordered some Carlisle 4 ply 25x10-12 tires online. They measure 22.5" outside diameter. When they are mounted how much will they expand when inflated?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

they should expand to ~25" Let us know once you have them mounted.


----------

